# Paradigm Sub 2



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Paradigm Sub 2*









*Specifications* 




*Design*
Hexagonal cabinet with multiple high-excursion
drivers radially aligned in a Vibration-Canceling
Design Architecture, patented built-in
Ultra-Class-D™ power amplifier with Power
Factor Correction, sealed enclosure,
PBK interface

NOTE: Due to the incredibly high power and
tremendous output the SUB 2’s grilles
are non-removable

Amplifier**: High-Current,

*Discrete Output*
9,000 watts Dynamic Peak /
4,500 watts RMS



*Amplifier Features*
Auto-On / Off, Trigger On / Off, soft clipping,
electrical shorting protection, thermal protection

*Bass Driver*
Six 254-mm (10 in) RCR™ mineral-filled
co-polymer polypropylene cones,
FEA-optimized overmolded thermoplastic
foam-surrounds, 76-mm (3 in) ten-layer
long-excursion voice coils,
high-temperature composite Nomex®
formers, dual advanced spiders, 25.2-lb
(10.5 kg) hard ferrite magnet / motor
structure, massive center heatsink
and oversize pole piece, AVS™
die-cast heatsink chassis

*Low-Frequency Extension**
7 Hz (DIN)

*Subwoofer Cut-Off Frequency*
Variable 35 Hz - 150 Hz; Bypass Option



*Sub / Sat Phase Alignment*
Variable 0° - 180°



*Line-Level Input*
RCA (S/E) Left and Right or Sub-Out / LFE or
Balanced XLR. From Sub-Out / LFE-Out of
preamp, processor or other line-level source



*Line-Level Input Sensitivity*
100 mV mono



*Line-Level Input Impedance*
RCA: 10k ohms; XLR: 20k ohms



*AC Voltage*
120v (at 3,000 watts) - 50 / 60 Hz
240v (at 4,500 watts) - 50 / 60 Hz
(see note on Universal Input Power below)

*Height, Width, Depth††*62.2 cm x 60.4 cm x 57.8 cm
24-1/2 in x 23-3/4 in x 22-6/16 in

*Diameter of Hexagonal Cabinet*60.4 cm
23-3/4 in

*Weight (unpacked)*106.0 kg / 230 lb each

*Finishes*
Cherry, Piano Black, Black Ash




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*
*N/A*

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*









*Click the Methods button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Measurement Methods* 



*10 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 88.2 dB
Distortion at 10.1 Hz, -26.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.7793 %
THD+N 25.4216 %
2nd harmonic 5.2699%
3rd harmonic 7.2533%
4th harmonic 1.7892%
5th harmonic 2.6473%
6th harmonic 1.5896%
7th harmonic 1.3173%
8th harmonic 0.5273%
9th harmonic 0.7090%

*12 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 90.8 dB
Distortion at 12.6 Hz, -23.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.6250 %
THD+N 24.1308 %
2nd harmonic 6.0323%
3rd harmonic 6.4647%
4th harmonic 2.2967%
5th harmonic 1.9710%
6th harmonic 1.4001%
7th harmonic 1.3112%
8th harmonic 0.9123%
9th harmonic 0.8867%


*16 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 96.9 dB
Distortion at 16.1 Hz, -17.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 11.8651 %
THD+N 30.0082 %
2nd harmonic 3.6300%
3rd harmonic 10.6023%
4th harmonic 3.3318%
5th harmonic 1.4110%
6th harmonic 1.0330%
7th harmonic 0.6611%
8th harmonic 0.5550%
9th harmonic 0.5396%


*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 99.6 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -14.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 8.5693 %
THD+N 18.1309 %
2nd harmonic 5.7179%
3rd harmonic 5.9597%
4th harmonic 1.8268%
5th harmonic 0.7743%
6th harmonic 0.6952%
7th harmonic 0.5881%
8th harmonic 0.5100%
9th harmonic 0.4407%

*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.8 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -10.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 8.9335 %
THD+N 14.9969 %
2nd harmonic 8.5627%
3rd harmonic 2.4922%
4th harmonic 0.4415%
5th harmonic 0.2562%
6th harmonic 0.0991%
7th harmonic 0.0563%
8th harmonic 0.0401%
9th harmonic 0.0442%

*31.5 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.7 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -8.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.2233 %
THD+N 20.3871 %
2nd harmonic 10.0985%
3rd harmonic 1.5577%
4th harmonic 0.2215%
5th harmonic 0.1523%
6th harmonic 0.1005%
7th harmonic 0.1375%
8th harmonic 0.0681%
9th harmonic 0.0689%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 109.7 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -4.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.8603 %
THD+N 17.7246 %
2nd harmonic 7.7971%
3rd harmonic 0.7755%
4th harmonic 0.3711%
5th harmonic 0.3086%
6th harmonic 0.2367%
7th harmonic 0.2003%
8th harmonic 0.1771%
9th harmonic 0.1629%


*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.6 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -4.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 8.1011 %
THD+N 26.5220 %
2nd harmonic 1.9607%
3rd harmonic 3.3402%
4th harmonic 2.8839%
5th harmonic 2.9866%
6th harmonic 3.0711%
7th harmonic 2.8752%
8th harmonic 2.8626%
9th harmonic 2.7380%


*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.9 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -3.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.3311 %
THD+N 28.4632 %
2nd harmonic 1.1413%
3rd harmonic 2.9864%
4th harmonic 2.7629%
5th harmonic 2.7031%
6th harmonic 2.6506%
7th harmonic 2.7529%
8th harmonic 2.6927%
9th harmonic 2.5941%


*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.9 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -3.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.3311 %
THD+N 28.4632 %
2nd harmonic 1.1413%
3rd harmonic 2.9864%
4th harmonic 2.7629%
5th harmonic 2.7031%
6th harmonic 2.6506%
7th harmonic 2.7529%
8th harmonic 2.6927%
9th harmonic 2.5941%


----------



## Dugar (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope its OK for me to ask this question. I read in the posting about using two sub's. I have a Paradigm 2200 early model. It is in a 4860 cubic ft. room with a open steps to up stairs. I also have KEF Q900 front, Q300 rear, Q600c center. I also use a Onkyo TX NR 708 and have set up with Audyssey calibration. So my question is why do some say to use 2 sub and not just turn up the subs volume a little if the bass is not enough?


----------



## tekmodo (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Sub 2 and it is amazing for movies, I have never experienced anything else that comes close. I also have a JL113, two Sunfire true sub sig12, a Sunfire subrossa, and a few smaller subs. The subrossa is the best music sub I have heard in my main listening room 7.5m x 6m.
I don't see a lot on here about Sunfire they make truly amazing kit.


----------

